# Sites and places in Northern Spain / South France



## CHALKYWALKY (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, we have just booked a fery to Bilbao for late May and for 2 weeks. Can anybody recommend must see places and must stay at camp sites. We are travelling with a 5 yr old and all enjoy outdoors

much appreciated

Adam


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Northern Spain and Southern France are geographically large areas and are miles apart, give a bit more detail about your plans and you might get a response :? 

peedee


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

By the time you get there it will be time to set off back. I suggest Butlins.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Chalkey,

If you only going for 2 weeks, do your self a favour and don't try and do Northern Spain and Southern France, all you will be doing is driving.

Have a look at Northern Spain West, and concentrate your holiday around that area, or 1 days drive is Northern Spain Med Area, Costa Brava etc.

Lots of things to see and do but it will be early in the season and not that warm, so the beach may be out for the 5 year old.

You can always go back and do a tour when you have more time.

steve


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The coast around Biaritz and Bayonne has a number of sites that are not far from the beach and I vaguely remember cycle paths to the north of Bayonne that run beside some interesting waterways. 

Of course you will not be far from the mountains with plenty of scope for exploring either in the van or on foot.

Will you be coming back through Bilbao or driving up through France?


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Nobody likes a smart a--


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there is a lovely site just below San Sebastion, actually driving from Calais we can be there in a couple of days............we must have been very lucky on our first trip abroad as we arrived there in early - mid Feb and had fantastic weather for the couple of nights that we stayed there.

The area is lovely too with a little harbour and vineyards all around, we have often thought of heading there ourselves for a couple of weeks.

Views from the site are lovely straight out to sea, although it is a steep climb down to the beach.

Anyway this is it if you are interested 
http://images.google.co.uk/images?h...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&ct=title&resnum=4

http://www.turismozarautz.com/ingles/index1.htm

And this is the camp site if you do go there ask for a sea view pitch.

http://www.grancampingzarautz.com/index_en.html

Just to add on our friends were travelling back from Portugal last year and I told her about the area (Sonesta on here) and they also enjoyed the area they ended up staying over the weekend and she said she will def be back there at some point for longer. The site would be a short drive from your arrival on the ferry and is open all year.

HTH


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Patsy said:


> Nobody likes a smart a--


I agree and sometimes find some folks answers on here totally unhelpful.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you are going to france for 2 weeks just use the aires. Lot cheaper than campsites, and most of the aires are in towns villages, or beaches.

Get All the aires france book.

steve & ann. ------------------ teensvan.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We went up to the northern coast of Spain last May. 

We spent a few days at La Paz campsite on the beach at Vidiago in Asturias and the rest of the time in Los Picos de Europa at the La Viorna campsite in Potes, Cantabria.

Both sites excellent and both ACSI Camping Card, so good prices.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We were in Northern Spain in April and we had some really nice weather there, (also some cool, wet weather). Near Bilbao we stayed in Sopelana which is near a lovely beach, within a Metro ride of Bilbao and I would recommend bringing 5yr old into see the Guggenheim Museum even if just to play around the outisde.

We also visited the most northerly point of Spain, Cabo de Penas where we wildcamped on a beach called I think Verichio.

The most westerly point at Finnisterre is nice too and there are a couple of campsites very close, we didn't stay in one because they weren't open in Apri, but were opening a few days after we were there. 

Driving across Norther Spain on the motorway A8 is exciting and the scenery is stunning with great bridges and viaducts and dramatic enough to be interesting for a five year old, at least for an hour or so. The road is quite high. 

There are beaches galore and there is a campsite book available in Spain, Guia Iberica ??sp which has a lot of sites that are not in the likes of Alan Rodgers or on the www. We bought it in our first campsite for about €10.

Overall, we were thrilled with Northern Spain and had no problems there whatsoever.

PM if you want to ask any questions about places or sites. Also look on the Spain/Portugal section on here.

Ca

Ca


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Picos de Europe mountains, just stunning and easy reach of port. St Jean de Luz, lovely little beach town in France basque country. It's a big area as said above, so keep it tight.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

> PM if you want to ask any questions about places or sites. Also look on the Spain/Portugal section on here.


 Or post it on here :wink: and then we can all share the info.


----------



## CHALKYWALKY (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, many thanks for the help. Some of the places look great and appreciate the links for Zarutz, exactly what I was looking for

regards


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We stayed in Zarautz also, the campsite is amazing, great view over the city, beach and bay, and in the evenings in the city, the Spaniards do the lovely social wandering in the squares, kids playing ball and cycling their little bikes, such a civilised way to behave. 

Ca


----------

